
How Eugene Jarvis created arcade masterpiece Robotron 2084 – Polygon - evo_9
https://www.polygon.com/2014/3/21/5531242/how-eugene-jarvis-created-arcade-masterpiece-robotron-2084
======
ddingus
[http://content.atalasoft.com/h/i/90847833-robotron-and-
oop](http://content.atalasoft.com/h/i/90847833-robotron-and-oop)

Quote:

So why is this all notable? In 13 instructions or roughly 23 bytes, we have
the core of a non-preemptive multitasking operating system. That's the same
amount of memory to hold the phrase, "Eugene P. Jarvis rocks!" in ASCII.

